# Ralink Wireless Lan, Rt2x00 & SMP: no ethx or raX found

## rieger

Trying to get my wireless device working with SMP. So far I got a kernel with SMP on, without IEEE80211, emerge'd IEEE80211 seperately, emerge'd rt2x00 and it compiled cleanly. If I do a modprobe rt2500pci, not problems. 

lsusb gives me the Ralink wireless device. However no ethX (besides my ethernet card of course) or raX devices show up with ifconfig or iwconfig, just sit0 and lo.

I had to turn of coldplugging on boot, otherwise booting the systems hangs during "coldplugging usb devices".

This happens only after I emerged rt2x00.

Anyone got any further enabling the Ralink USB WiFi?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rieger,

There are several ralink USB devices, they are not all supported by rt2x00 and friends.

What device do you have and whats is its USB Vendor and Device IDs ?

----------

## rieger

Hi NeddySeagoon,

This is what lsusb gives:

```

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:2570 Ralink Technology, Corp. 802.11g WiFi

```

Should I provide dmseg info, would that also be of any help?

----------

## UberLord

The r2x00 driver will eventually support that chipset, but you'll need to use the ralink 2570 driver instead of he 2500 driver (not sure if its in portage)

----------

## rieger

So do I need the USB(Source Code) from this: http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm page?

Or the Rt2750-beta driver from the serialmonkey site?

My other option is to buy a kernel supported card, with a prism54 or orinoco chipset, I 've had good experiences with those in the past with a laptop. Is there a list of those chipsets in PCI cards? I can only find PCMCIA cards.

----------

## UberLord

 *rieger wrote:*   

> So do I need the USB(Source Code) from this: http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm page?
> 
> Or the Rt2750-beta driver from the serialmonkey site?

 

I would go with the serialmonkey driver myself as they are the ones developing the new r2x00 driver. But try the official ra one if it doesn't work!

 *Quote:*   

> My other option is to buy a kernel supported card, with a prism54 or orinoco chipset, I 've had good experiences with those in the past with a laptop. Is there a list of those chipsets in PCI cards? I can only find PCMCIA cards.

 

Good luck - prism54 only works on very old prism54 cards. ra is probably your best bet for pcmcia.

----------

## rieger

so the rt2570 beta from serial monkey should work with SMP enabled?

I'll give it a try tonight.

thanks

----------

## UberLord

Not on SMP systems it won't, only the rt2x00 will .....

----------

## rieger

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Not on SMP systems it won't, only the rt2x00 will .....

 

Ok, but is there a way to get rt2x00 & SMP going with this device:

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:2570 Ralink Technology, Corp. 802.11g WiFi 

see my opening post, I'm able to modprobe rt2500pci, but no device shows up.

----------

## UberLord

Yes there is, but you'll have todo it manually as our init scripts just won't work with r2x00 in its current form in cvs.

You need to follow the instructions on the serialmonkey forum

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=899

Any problems and I suggest you post your issues there as they can help more than I.

And don't ask for init script support for a very very alpha driver, you won't get it.

----------

## rieger

some succes!

installed the rt2x00 driver manually succesful.

I modprobe'd 80211 and rt2500usb and now got 

wlan0

wlanap (no wireless extensions)

wlan0.11

now I'm trying to get the wlan0 up and running with my network....

----------

## UberLord

I can make it work on my hardware provided I don't use encryption and it's very slow. Good Luck!

----------

